# Search Options



## Arthgon (Sep 17, 2007)

Greetings fellow forumers

Well...to be honest I would like to know, why there is no Search option on this forum?. Because...

1. People must search ALL the forums, to find what they are looking for.
2. People may ask the same questions, that allready have been answered.
3. No forum is complete with a Search option.

PS: I am not sure of the category.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Sep 17, 2007)

There is, you just have to be a community supporter to use it.

http://www.enworld.org/subscriptions.php?


----------



## Arthgon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Use Money on Search*

Oh...Paying for Searching the forums???.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2007)

Moving this to Meta.


----------



## Arthgon (Sep 17, 2007)

So that is the right category!!! (eh.. I think that is not right spelled)

Thank you for bringing it in the right category.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 17, 2007)

The site is extremely expensive to host, and community supporters are essential in helping defray the cost. Since search is quite resource-intensive (and, as you said, useful!) we like making it available to the folks who help keep us going.

In other words, community supporter accounts cost half of a RPG book and are nifty!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

You can also do a search on Google, using site:enworld.org for one of the parameters.  It's no where near as nice as ENWorld (for example, you can't search only one forum with Google) but it is functional.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 18, 2007)

Arthgon said:
			
		

> Oh...Paying for Searching the forums???.



 I prefer to think of it as paying to support the site, and getting Search for free. 

Cheers, -- N


----------

